# Too Good Not to Share!!!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a friend send this to me and thought you guys would enjoy it!






:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! That is awesome! :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Wierd...lol goatcat hahaha..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I wonder if he was fed goat's milk as a baby?! LOL, that's super cute! But I think I would get annoyed by that sound, my real goats make too much noise already!!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

FYI do not watch this video on your phone in bed while your 17 pound terrier mix is sleeping next to your pillow, lol. He will fly off the barking like crazy running around to look out the windows. And he will wake up the rest of the dogs.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have cat that makes that sound much quieter. Found out it's related to hunting. Apparently when they make that sound it means that in their mind they have already caught their prey. If you watch this cat he is looking at something. ...bet there's a fly on the wall....


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

goat kitty!!!


----------

